# DVR Scheduler 1.1.6 for RIM/Blackberry BETA - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DVR Scheduler 1.1.6 is now available for RIM (Blackberry) models.

Download link (from mobile phone):http://int-dvrmobile.dtvce.com/publish/bbkeypaddvr/DVRScheduler.jad

This is a BETA product and may not have full functionality. Download at your own risk.

Please note your phone model when reporting issues.

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

When I go to that link I only get the option to download 1.1.2


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

stupid question I am sure, but ho do you get this onto a BB? My BB is rather vanilla at the moment.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm checking on the link and should have it fixed later today.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Key board BB users can download 1.1.6 OTA with this link: http://int-dvrmobile.dtvce.com/publish/bbkeypaddvr/DVRScheduler.jad Not for the Storm.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Tour
Sprint
OS 5.0
Corporate BES

I had to delete and reinstall yesterday. 1.1.2 came down. Now the app is working. Get a "search error" still. Can not browse by channel, "no data available" . Browse by time works fine.

I just tried to dl again, and it was sending me 1.1.2

I have not had much luck with the app since the first version.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Bold 9700
OS v5.0.0.545
ATT/BIS

Did a Search By Show for "Flash Forward". See screen capture for what came up.
Capture 1 shows what came up at the top of the screen, capture 2 shows what came up when I scrolled down to the "F"s.
Flash Forward is on tonight


----------



## vanduse1 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just did a download with the above link and it says I got version 1.1.7. Has it been upgraded again?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

vanduse1 said:


> I just did a download with the above link and it says I got version 1.1.7. Has it been upgraded again?


Sure has. Thanks for posting. Two version upgrades in one day. These are coming faster than OS leaks for Blackberrys.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Bold 9700
> OS v5.0.0.545
> ATT/BIS
> 
> ...


Bold 9700
OS v5.0.0.566
ATT/BIS

DTV Scheduler v1.1.7

Same issue as quoted above.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

I guess we will never see landscape support. Stinks to since I hate typing in portrait and keep my phone locked in landscape.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Tour
Sprint
OS 5.0.0.484
Corporate BES

Why do I only get vs 1.1.2 when I try to download from m.directv.com/mobileapps

Is it telling me the wrong version? Should I dl it again to see if something different comes down?


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Figured it out. was going to the wrong site!


----------



## leprechaunshawn (Dec 9, 2009)

Sprint 8330m with OS 4.5.0.186

I've tried 4 versions of this app so far starting with 1.1.2 up to the most recent which is 1.1.7

They're all just as bad as the one before them. It's ridiculously slow and none of them can seem to get the "hide SD duplicates" option to work. So far, downloading>trying>deleting this app from my BB has been a huge waste of my time.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

OK, I get the following message on me Curve: 

This application requires the following module, which is not installed: net_rim_xml_org


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> OK, I get the following message on me Curve:
> 
> This application requires the following module, which is not installed: net_rim_xml_org


What OS are you running? Are you on BIS or BES? This is just a guess but you might have to reinstall your OS. Did you try reinstalling the app?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Exchange server, company provided BB


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Exchange server, company provided BB


Ah...that may be the issue. BES is the corporate server, it allows the company to essentially have control over corporate phones. It may not allow that type of app. 
But this is what I just found:


> ts a .cod file it can be found here C:\Program Files\Common Files\Research in Motion\Shared\Loader Files\os#\Java. Its near the end of the list. It gets installed automatically through DM or app loader when you install your os. Make sure its there. I don't see why it wouldn't be but if not reninstall the bb os on the pc then attach bb and go through the motions of installing the os to your bb. It should install the .cod automatically.


Was the OS preinstalled or did you install it? 
~v


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Any update for us Storm (2) users?

EDIT: Hacked the download link a bit and found the touch version.

http://int-dvrmobile.dtvce.com/publish/bbtouchdvr/DVRScheduler.jad


----------



## rale2001 (Mar 8, 2010)

Blackberry storm
v1.12
v5.0.0.328

mine works fine i just downloaded to my unlocked blackberry storm it was a little slow starting up but after doing a battery pull its working great. i dont like the channel line up. it should look exactly like the dvr scheduler looks on dtv.com but mine works great.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> Exchange server, company provided BB


Go to Options, About. What is the version? You might be on a 4.2 OS. Since it's corporate owned, I can't say to upgrade it, but you might convince the admin to help get you to 4.5, if only to fix the security vulnerability 

I think net_rim_xml_org was added in 4.3.


----------



## msgph (Feb 7, 2004)

Much, much better on my Bold 9700!


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Did anyone download 1.1.7 to a Sprint 8330 with the latest OS and get it to work? I was able to down load it to mine but it didn't appear to work at all. I was able to get it to download the schedules after about 20 minutes but from there on I couldn't get it to do anything useful and it eventually hung up.

I backed up to 1.1.2 and this version seems to work fairly well. Is 1.1.7 supposed to work on the BB Curve 8330?


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

It would be nice if this would automatically add 30 minutes to sporting events, or give is the option.


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

hilmar2k said:


> Any update for us Storm (2) users?
> 
> EDIT: Hacked the download link a bit and found the touch version.
> 
> http://int-dvrmobile.dtvce.com/publish/bbtouchdvr/DVRScheduler.jad


I get a not found (404) msg for this link. I have a Storm 1 and would like to test the beta


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The files at those links have been removed.

We are in the process of evaluationg the feedback and preparing a new build.
There is no eta on when a new public beta version will be available.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

fgrogan said:


> I get a not found (404) msg for this link. I have a Storm 1 and would like to test the beta


It seems to have been taken down.

EDIT: Missed Earl's response above.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Earl,

Is there any way to cache the guide to the memory card? Scrolling through it on my Storm 2 is painfully slow. I have 18 GB of storage, and would have no problem dedicating a few hundred k to the guide.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

I'm seeing the times that are off by an hour. For example, using the DVR scheduler for RIM and browsing by time tonight shows NCIS: Los Angeles as starting at 7:00 p.m. MDT from SLC channel 2 (KUTV). The actual start time is 8:00 p.m. This appears to be affecting the national channels as well, not just my locals.

DVR scheduler 1.1.7
BlackBerry Storm2 9550
v5.0.0.451
Verizon


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

As an FYI for anyone who has purchased the new Blackberry Torch, although Torch is not technically supported by DirecTV yet, the Storm version of the DirecTV scheduler is working perfectly on the Torch.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> As an FYI for anyone who has purchased the new Blackberry Torch, although Torch is not technically supported by DirecTV yet, the Storm version of the DirecTV scheduler is working perfectly on the Torch.


Thanks for the tip, working fine on my Torch 9800, now if I just had an E*Trade Mobile Pro fix, I'd be set.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Seeing SCHEDULER updated versions for the other smartphones...would like to see some update love for the RIM folks. I'm just sayin'


----------

